# Clonmel



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Gluvias / St Gluvias / Cruiser / Clonmel (1959)

Miramar shows this tug as being built by Mitchison, Gateshead, but the listing of builds from P K Harris, Appledore, shows her built there in 1959. She certainly looks a typical Harris hydroconic tug of the era.

Does anybody have a yard list from Mitchison, showing her yard number there?

There's also another very similar design tug, Sirius Cove, from the same time, that Miramar shows as a Mitchison build. Yard listing would show that as well.

I knew that Mitchison built trawlers to the Burness and Corlett hydroconic design, but not tugs.

Any info, anyone?

thanks
Andy


----------



## thamestug (Jun 7, 2008)

Andy
I've got

Gluvias launched 22-1-1959 Mitchison Gateshead YN88
3-4-1959 Delivered Cooper, Belfast.

Sirius Cove Built Mitchison Gateshead YN83
12/1959 Delivered Fenwick and co, Sydney.

any use??
TUG


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks indeed! I wonder how Clonmel (and indeed her sister Cashel as well) ended up on the PK Harris list I've got. It was drawn up by someone who was there at the time!

Interesting how these very similar design hydroconic tugs pop up from different yards. Cooper's very similar Carrickfergus is from Harris.

Don't suppose you have any photos of any of these??

Thanks
Andy


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

CLONMEL was one of a pair by Mitchison for Cooper in Belfast but constructed for service at Whitegate Refinery. The other was CASHEL.

The Company had CARRICKFERGUS built by PK Harris YN 109 in 1957

They followed the Mitchison pair with another for CULTRA to a different and smaller hull form.

Bill


----------

